# IcloudDrive sans internet ?



## ODYSAP (11 Mars 2022)

Bonjour

J'utilise IcloudDrive pour stocker des documents divers
IcloudDrive a été activer avec l'option 'Optimiser le stockage du mac'

Je me suis aperçu que même sans connexion internet j'arrive a consulter les fichiers sur le drive.

Est ce que cela est normal ? Je m'attendais a ce qu'une connexion soit nécessaire au moins pour contrôler la validité de l'identifiant apple ce qui pourrait être judicieux en cas de vol du mac

Merci de vos réponses

Eric


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2022)

C’est que tu as suffisamment de place sur l’ordinateur donc il n’y a pas besoin de décharger les fichiers sur le cloud.


----------



## ODYSAP (11 Mars 2022)

bonjour, 
merci pour votre réponse. 
Est ce qu'il est possible de stocker les fichiers uniquement sur le drive et rien avoir sur le Mac ?

Eric


----------



## ericse (12 Mars 2022)

Non, pas avec iCloud Drive (du moins pour l'instant).


----------



## ODYSAP (12 Mars 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Non, pas avec iCloud Drive (du moins pour l'instant).


Merci !


----------

